
10 reasons you should start a startup before turning 25 - drm237
http://techiteasy.org/2008/02/25/10-reasons-you-should-start-a-startup-before-turning-25/
======
prakash
Oh boy, are you wrong. Age is just a number, an abstraction, it has nothing to
do with starting a startup or anything else.

If you can't start a startup for whatever reason, put yourself in the position
to start a startup before starting a startup -- you might not be able to
control some things, but start with the things you can control.

Rose Blumkin started her second business that competed with Warren Buffet, at
age 98, after selling the first one to Warren Buffet.

It's all in your head my friend, start there and remember, you only have to
get it right once.

And, finally, a quote I read from Marc Andreessen "Take acute pain now in
order to avoid years of chronic pain."

~~~
yters
I don't get why people make such a big deal about financial freedom (living
off of interest). As far as I can tell, it can easily be achieved with about 5
years and a decent job.

[http://www.thewavemag.com/pagegen.php?pagename=article&a...](http://www.thewavemag.com/pagegen.php?pagename=article&articleid=21827)

Of course, maybe I'm totally missing something.

------
asciilifeform
No one will ever force you to become a permanent corporate drone, buy a
McMansion, and populate it with screaming children. Not now, not at any age.
If and when you make the progression, it will be on your own free will. No
evil overlord will have disqualified you from startup adventures. You will
have done it entirely on your own.

~~~
tim2
So I understand you have never had a wife (or children.) She will give new
meaning to the word "forced."

------
jraines
I'm going to pretend this says 26 since I turned 25 yesterday.

~~~
german
Happy birthday jraines!

------
joe24pack
Since I'm forty, I'll just ignore those last three words in that title. I've
now enough experience to know what works and what doesn't, and how to do
things profitably and well. The only thing I don't know is if I have enough
stamina to essentially work two "jobs" indefinitely until I no longer need the
"day job". In my late twenties I worked full time supporting my family while
studying full time at university. In the four years that I did that, I thought
it was going to kill me. I probably shouldn't expect any different with my
startup efforts.

~~~
edw519
"I thought it was going to kill me"

Yea, this is the tough part. I've done almost everything I could think of with
my personal life to maximize my startup's chances of success. Diet, exercise,
sleeping, time spent with family, adjusting work schedule, leveraging
technology, etc., etc.,etc.

Now all I have to do is build the thing.

------
edw519
Ironically, the beauty of this article is that the title is wrong.

These 10 reasons are good at any age.

(Reminds me of the story of the 40 year old woman who was reluctant to go to
medical school because she'd be 48 by the time she could open her own
practice. Until someone asked her how old she'd be in 8 years if she DIDN'T
go. She went.)

~~~
whacked_new
The content is wrong too.

"Your cost of failure is zero, not to say negative." -- no. Opportunity cost:
enormous. But I guess this is where he invokes "Ignorance is bliss."

~~~
misterbwong
Instead of saying the cost of failure is zero, I think the author should have
put it in terms of risk tolerance. In general, people younger in age have less
to risk, thus 100% risk while younger < 100% risk when you're older.

------
Prrometheus
Well, I just turned 25 and was going to quit my job in April. Guess I’m too
late.

~~~
eusman
this is sarcasm I suppose?

~~~
Prrometheus
Yes, it is. April 1st, or the closest pay-day thereabouts.

------
doubleplus
it's so inspiring - & that it's good too that someone lacks grammatical
knowledge can still be successful & is heard widely also.

------
wastedbrains
Good thing I started at 25, I am now 26 and still doing the start up thing so
I guess that is a good sign.

I get there is less risk before having a family and such, but I think it is
pretty hard all the time, and always a good idea if it is really well suited
to who you are.

------
angstrom
Age is still a mindset. I'm 25, but could pass for 33. Likewise I know people
in their early 40s that could pass for 27.

------
kingnothing
Damn, I only have 7 months left. :(

I better get my act together and launch something!

------
vlad
I turn 25 in exactly one month on the 25th. So confusing. And I have 25 kids
but I don't know where they are.

